# Low Milk Supply



## ernoggier (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello everyone.
So I've been breastfeeding my son for 3 month now. I started off great ... then ended up with Thrush and vasospasm (which I still have). Even since then my milk production has decreased a lot.
My Son is currently in his 3 month growth spurt and is a bear at bed time since I'm pretty drained by then. When he is not in a growth spurt I still don't have enough to pump. This makes doing anything hard since at most I have about 6 ounces of pumped milk. That also takes me about 4 days to pump.
My husband and I have a strict diet due to allergies. He won't supplement (meaning emergency use only) unless the formula is Dairy, Soy and Gluten free. All of the hypoallergenic formulas have soy oil in it which is a no no. 
I drink Mother's Milk Tea, taken supplements and fenugreek, and made lactation cookies (which only seem to increase my waste size since working out is hard to fit in). Nothing seems to work. 
Does any one have any suggestions?!?! I'm at my end trying to figure out what else to do. 
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you are struggling. Here is a recent thread on the same topic. I always recommend seeing a good IBCLC. They are the experts. LLL is also good. If you are looking for formula look for some that are made in Europe, they might have some better hypoallergenic options.


----------



## ernoggier (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks! I have a lactation Coach. We have tried some stuff but no luck. She is at a lost now we both are.
My husband agreed to making homemade formula but only for emergencies or if i cant pump. However my Lil one doesn't do well when I consume dairy so I'm not sure how well he will take this. Plus I don't want him to prefer the formula over my breast milk. 

It is very frustrating. All I want is to be a good mom and I feel like I'm letting him down. Plus i feel like I'm trapped in my own home because people around her frown about public feeding and I don't have any extra to have someone watch him or to put in a bottle.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

How do you know your supply has decreased? Is your baby losing weight or having fewer than 6-8 wet nappies/day. If so then I would suggest expressing after each daytime feed. Even if you don't actually get anything, the stimulation will help with production. If not, then I'd say it is something else causing the grumps. Often a growth spurt will do that, regardless of your supply. 

Do you get plenty of skin-to-skin time? Are you able to do a lactation vacation? Spend two days in bed with your baby, shirts off, doing nothing but feeding and resting?

You don't need to make lactation cookies if you find they cause weight gain. The active ingredients are the oats, flax meal and brewers yeast. Maybe you could have porridge with flax meal for breakfast or make a smoothie or pancakes with oats and flax. Brewers yeast is sometimes used as a cheese substitute by vegans so it can be sprinkled on anything you would normally eat with cheese.

Are you getting treatment for the vasospasm? Is the thrush still active or has that resolved? Have you had a look at Dr Jack Newman's website or FB page?

It sounds like you're doing a great job despite some very difficult circumstances. All the best. I hope you can resolve things soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmomoftwo (Jun 12, 2016)

Here's an organic tea blend made for increasing breast milk production. I used this tea called healthy nursing tea to enhance my supply which was low after my c-section. It helped me a lot and I once was barely producing one oz now producing more than 4 oz in a session.


----------



## OddHogg (Jul 15, 2016)

I found that although my milk supply was good - i really struggled with pumping (you can read my feeding journey on my blog). The best way to increase milk supply is to feed. do not supplement, let baby latch for as long as needed. in a day or 2 supply will have increased to meet your baby's needs


----------



## abi1212 (Aug 2, 2016)

I had mastitis, allergies and many more other problems right after baby birth and due to anti-allergy meds my milk supply nearly tanked. My baby wasn't getting any supplement and I was unable to produce more than 1 or 2 oz per session. After trying a bunch of remedies finally Healthy nursing tea helped me building my supply and now I am successfully bfing my little one.


----------



## Rose193 (Sep 10, 2016)

We had same problems on breastfeeding. My son is 3mos old now, when he's around 2mos i had a problem producing milk for him. I read somewhere (I cant remember where) it says there that drinking pineapple juice might help producing milk, drinking heaps of water as well, exercise and get a good sleeps. It really helps a lot for me.


----------



## tinalovely100 (Jul 11, 2015)

One of the most important things is you need to keep calm and relax. Don't let you be stressful, then you won't lose milk. Sleeping, eating, and relaxing.


----------



## emitchell (Sep 27, 2016)

Start eating food full of proteins and nutrients. it will help you.


----------



## JennyBirch (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello!
I am sorry to hear about your issue. Lowering the stress and a good nutrition should help. Also, do not stop breastfeeding, because it stimulates lactation. 
Good luck!


----------



## hellen19 (Nov 26, 2016)

The best food source for a newborn child is generally the breastmilk of the mother. Monringa can help you to increase breastmlik. It is abundance of nutrients and minerals. According to a study, moringa “routine use among mothers of preterm infants to augment lactation, thereby ensuring an adequate supply of breastmilk in the population that needs it the most.” 
Good luck!


----------



## archcherub (Feb 23, 2017)

To boost milk supply, I have been drinking chocolate milk, eating papayas and fruits and eating lots of chia seeds and manuka honey as i heard they are good for health and boosting milk supplies.

what other food would you recommend?


----------



## archcherub (Feb 23, 2017)

archcherub said:


> To boost milk supply, I have been drinking chocolate milk, eating papayas and fruits and eating lots of chia seeds and manuka honey as i heard they are good for health and boosting milk supplies.
> 
> what other food would you recommend?


been eating lots of salmon!:wink:


----------



## abi1212 (Aug 2, 2016)

Make sure you are not dieting and that you are drinking plenty of water. Healthy nursing tea is great for increasing supply. Make sure to drink at least three cups a day.
Pumping is great when you are away from baby, but the best way to increase your supply is baby to breast!


----------



## sfsss33 (Jun 11, 2017)

pokeyac said:


> I'm sorry you are struggling. Here is a recent thread on the same topic. I always recommend seeing a good IBCLC. They are the experts. LLL is also good. If you are looking for formula look for some that are made in Europe, they might have some better hypoallergenic options.


yes do check the baby formulas here, all European, great choices.

https://www.moneyworldstore.com/collections/hipp-baby-formula

https://www.moneyworldstore.com/collections/s26

https://www.moneyworldstore.com/collections/nan-formula


----------

